# Sample cover letter for AACA assessment???



## priyankad (Nov 22, 2015)

Does anyone have any sample cover letter for AACA assessment? I would really appreciate it if you could provide a sample or give detailed info on the contents. The Provisional assessment form has very limited info.
Thanks


----------



## PD86 (Oct 29, 2018)

priyankad said:


> Does anyone have any sample cover letter for AACA assessment? I would really appreciate it if you could provide a sample or give detailed info on the contents. The Provisional assessment form has very limited info.
> Thanks


Hi Priyanka,

I know it has been a while since you have posted, but have you been able to get a sample for the cover letter? I am applying for my skills assessment and struggling to get some documents that might guide me in the right direction. Have you already applied? 
Do you think you will be able to guide me?

Thanks!


----------



## Kleber Lima (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi All, have you been able to find an example or have you been successful on your application and would share your format? Thanks


----------



## manmeetsingh (Apr 3, 2020)

*AACA quaification assessment*



priyankad said:


> Does anyone have any sample cover letter for AACA assessment? I would really appreciate it if you could provide a sample or give detailed info on the contents. The Provisional assessment form has very limited info.
> Thanks


kindly share the cover letter sample for reference please


----------



## manmeetsingh (Apr 3, 2020)

not yet, im not able to get sample for cover letter and if any one get kindly share it
thanks


----------

